# First post (w/ deal alert)



## Gusbub (Sep 17, 2007)

First off, I'd like to say "hello" and thanks to everyone here for the abundance of information made available on this site.
Secondly, I'd like to give a heads up that Sears is apparently clearing out their stock of current PC, DeWalt and Milwaukee routers.
PC 690 series 2 base kit for $130
DeWalt 616 for $110 & 618PK for $179
Milwaukee 5615-29 for $95
If you buy the floor model, you get an extra 25% off. (Accessories may not be available, though...."As is").

I ended up with the Milwaukee for $80. (I can work around the lack of accessories).
Runs fine and all components operate smoothly.
I believe it will serve me well as a third router in my little basement shop.


Thanks again, everyone, and I hope this info helps someone else out.


---Tom


By the way, these are in store deals only.....I didn't see them on the web site.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tom. Thanks for posting the deals! Just got a 2 base Craftsman base for Christmas so with 5 routers I think I am fixed up good. The 690 is being phased out by PC but not sure on the others. I have a DW 618 is still being made by Dewalt so maybe they are just moving stock. Thanks again and welcome!

Corey


----------



## Gusbub (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. 
I was looking at the Craftsman's and felt confident getting one, but I've had my eye on the Milwaukee for a long time---and having used one on a previous job, I knew what I'd be getting. 
I'll primarily be using it for hand held work and with the "body-grip" , it's a no-brainer.

I'm still definately interested in the C-Man for the future, so, if it's not too much
for a newbie to ask, could you possibly keep us posted on how it works out for you in the long term? Firsthand knowledge would be invaluable!

Thanks.


---Tom


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

WELCOME Tom! Glad to have you join us and thanks for the heads up on the Sears sale.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the router forum community Tom. Thanks for the headsup on the instore sale. Good luck with your new purchase. We will expect to see some projects coming from you now.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

The Frueds are great routers as well so you can't go wrong. As far as the Cman goes... I have a 1 3/4 HP plunger in the new style and many of the guys here have the new 2 HP combo set like I recieved and have been using it for a while. There are a couple reviews and it's very well received. I have noticed at least 2 wood working magazines using it in there shops. 

Corey


----------



## Gusbub (Sep 17, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Welcome to the router forum community Tom. Thanks for the headsup on the instore sale. Good luck with your new purchase. We will expect to see some projects coming from you now.


Oh, boy, I got some projects comin' : trimwork all through the house, 
built-in bookshelves, cabinets for the shop AND gameroom, front and side porches to build, a deck and pergola for the backyard....

I'm gonna be busy and I'm sure you'll be tired of all the questions I'll be
throwin' at 'ya.
I'm still fairly new to woodworking (about 3 years), but I'll risk the 
embarrassment and post pics when I can for critique and amusement.

Thanks again,
Tom


----------

